# 3. Inselsbergmarathon 25./26.05.2013



## tzmtb (24. Dezember 2012)

3. Inselsbergmarathon 25.-26.05.2013
in Tabarz

News !!!!!

So! nach unserer letzten Abteilungssitzung steht es fest. Am Vorabend zum 3. Inselsbergmarathon werden wir versuchen ein einzigartiges Bikespektakel zu organisieren. Eine Wettkampf der besonderen Art.

1 .Tabarzer NIGHTFLIGHT (Downhill vs. Marathon)

Wer ist wirklich der "Schnellere"?

Handicap für alle: FINSTERE NACHT.

Weitere Infos demnächst.

http://www.mtb-tabarz.de/


----------



## h2okopf (24. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar, Wochenende ist geblockt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cd-surfer (25. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir ebenso!


----------



## Vodka-Wasser (25. Dezember 2012)

Klingt super. ist das ne Kombiwertung ?


----------



## MoP__ (25. Dezember 2012)

Klingt sehr interessant!


----------



## tzmtb (25. Dezember 2012)

Ja , ich denke schon. Ich frage mal nach wie die Planungen sind. Wird bestimmt lustig.


----------



## tzmtb (11. Februar 2013)

Umbau Internetauftritt
 Ab März sind wir mit aktuellen News zum Inselsbergmarathon 2013 und dem Bergsprint wieder für euch da.

1. Tabarzer Nightflight
Leider müssen wir in diesem Jahr auf die Austragung der Downhill vs. Marathon Battle verzichten. Es wurden uns nicht alle nötigen Genehmigungen erteilt. Wir werden 2014 einen neuen Versuch starten. SCHADE!!!


26.05.2013 - 3. Inselsbergmarathon
Nach dem Erfolg des 2.Inselsbergmarathons im vergangenen Jahr bildet die 3. Auflage am 26.05.2013 erneut das Highlight unseres Vereinsjahres sowie auch die Hauptarbeit in Sachen Vorbereitung und Planung. Erneut können Thüringens beste Mountainbiker und Hobbyfahrer die 32km Runde rund um den 916,5m hohen Inselsberg ein oder zweimal bewältigen. Pro Runde sind hierbei ca. 1.100hm zu überwinden. Der Start-/Zielbereich muß mal wieder verlegt werden (alle guten Dinge sind 3). Er wird sich in diesem Jahr im Winkelhof ( Tabarz, Max-Alvary-Straße) befinden. Damit rücken wir wieder näher an die eigentliche Rennstrecke.Es wird wieder ein Kids-Race und jede Menge Rahmenprogramm geben.Damit soll die Veranstaltung wie auch schon im Vorjahr zu einem Ereignis für die ganze Familie werden. Durch das nahezu ohne Ausnahme positive Feedback zur letztjährigen Veranstaltung erwarten die Organisatoren, schönes Wetter vorausgesetzt, sogar noch eine Steigerung der knapp 200 Teilnehmer aus 2012. Gestartet wird auf beiden Teilstrecken jeweils wieder in den Altersklassen U23, Herren/Damen und Senioren(-innen), Unsere treuen Sponsoren die den Renn- und Veranstaltungskalender in Tabarz überhaupt erst möglich machen, werden uns auch in dieser Rennsaison zur Seite stehen werden. Mit unserem Trainer Daniel Frank soll außerdem die Jugendarbeit ausgebaut werden, sodass der positive Trend der Abteilung Mountainbike innerhalb des Tabarzer SV 1887 e.V. mit steigenden Mitgliederzahlen aufrecht erhalten werden kann.


----------



## cd-surfer (15. Februar 2013)

Bei den genialen Trails rund um Tabarz wäre auch ein Endurorennen interesant!


----------



## ftd (16. Februar 2013)

Winkelhof... nett. Dann hab ich es nur 20m bis zum Start.


----------



## tzmtb (15. März 2013)

*Frühbucherrabatt*
Trotz Seitenumbau jetzt für den 3. Inselsbergmarathon anmelden und Frühbucherrabatt von 5 Euro sichern. Bei Anmeldung bis 31.03.2013 per Email 5 Euro sparen. Einfach Mail an [email protected] mit Name, Alter, Streckenlänge, Verein/Team schicken. Ihr bekommt schellstmöglich eine Bestätigungsmail. Danch Startgeld von 15 Euro auf das in der Mail angegebene Konto überweisen und dein Startplatz ist gesichert.

Ausschreibung Inselsbergmarathon 2013(Kurzform)
Datum: 26.05.2013

Startzeit für alle Strecken: 10:00 Uhr

Streckenauswahl: Kurzstrecke ca. 34 km mit 1045 hm; Langstrecke ca. 68 km mit 2090 hm

Altersklassen: U23; Herren/Damen; Senioren/Seniorinen

Sart/Zielbereich: Tabarz - Winkelhof / Max Alvary Straße

Ausführliche Ausschreibung in Kürze auf der neuen Internetseite


----------



## ftd (15. März 2013)

Hallo,

öhm... lese ich da einen Hilferuf?

Ganz oben schreibst du: "Weitere Infos demnächst."

Auf der Internetseite steht: Im Januar und Februar 2013 bauen wir unsere Internetseite um. Ab März sind wir mit aktuellen ...

Und jetzt dieser Post: Trotz Seitenumbau jetzt für den... und Anmeldung via eMail

Jetzt ist schon mitte März. Und 'demnächst' heisst für mich max. 4 Wochen.

Braucht ihr Hilfe? Wo hängts? Kann man unterstützen?

Ich meine, sag mal 'demnächst' zu einem Kunden... der wird dir was husten. Und irgendwann schwindet dann das Interesse, wenn irgendwas nicht fertig ist oder ewig braucht.

Info: Ich selber bin zwar kein Mitglied im Tabarzer SV, aber dafür mein Kind bei den Tenniskollegen. Und wenn ich immer sehe/höre, mit was die sich rumschlagen müssen, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass ihr auch gelegentlich Hilfe benötigt. 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tzmtb (15. März 2013)

Das kann ich dir gerade nicht sagen ob sie Hilfe brauchen. Bin sozusagen nur ein Unterstützer des Vereines. Werde mal nachfragen was los ist. Definitiv findet der Marathon statt, auch wen es Probleme bei der Seite gibt. 
Deine Hilfe müsstest du dann direkt anbieten.  [email protected]
Nehme an sie haben mit CMS Probleme. MfG Torsten


----------



## tzmtb (15. April 2013)

Neue Seite und neu Provider.

Ein paar neue Informationen und die Anmeldung geht auch.



Anmeldung Online

Die Anmeldung ist seit 14.04.2013 nun auch online per Formular möglich! Einfach oben rechts auf Anmeldung klicken. Bei Anmeldung bis 20.05.2013 beträgt das Startgeld 20,00 Euro. Ihr bekommt schellstmöglich eine Bestätigungsmail. Danach Startgeld auf das in der Mail angegebene Konto überweisen und dein Startplatz ist gesichert.
Streckenzustand

Die Strecke ist zur Zeit aufgrund von Schnee und umgebrochenen Bäumen noch nicht komplett befahrbar!!!
Trainingszeiten für 2013

Die neuen Trainingszeiten für 2013 sind immer Dienstag und Donnerstag 18:30 Uhr. Treffpunkt Mariengalshöhle (bei entsprechendem Wetter).Es werden 1- 2 stündige Ausfahrten zusammen mit dem Triathlon Verein Friedrichroda durchgeführt.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (26. April 2013)

Es wird sogar ein Shuttleservice geboten !!!
Gibts keine Ausreden für die Familien wegen anfeuern


----------



## tzmtb (22. Mai 2013)

Noch ein paar Tage und es ist wieder soweit... Leider werden wir nicht verwöhnt mit dem Wetter, aber wie war das mit der Kleidung...? Vielleicht ist das Rennen auch eine gute Alternative für die fränkische Bikefraktion? 

Bis Sonntag!


----------



## ragazza (22. Mai 2013)

tzmtb schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Tage und es ist wieder soweit... Leider werden wir nicht verwöhnt mit dem Wetter, aber wie war das mit der Kleidung...? Vielleicht ist das Rennen auch eine gute Alternative für die fränkische Bikefraktion?
> 
> Bis Sonntag!



Frangn goes Dhüringen  wir werden uns die Fangopackung abholen


----------



## tzmtb (22. Mai 2013)

Das freut uns! Werde mal was anrühren... Bis denn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h2okopf (22. Mai 2013)

Wer will denn schon ne staubige Strecke haben?


----------



## MTBmarkoT (26. Mai 2013)

Ich hätte gerne ne trockne Strecke gehabt

Aber GEIL war es trotzdem...ABFAHRT


----------



## cd-surfer (26. Mai 2013)

Yeah,geil wars!Und mal ein neuer Untergrund. Nach Schnee,Eis und Schlamm mal ne permanente Bachdurchfahrt!


----------



## Kona1972 (27. Mai 2013)

Ich habe noch nie so viele Leute im Ziel grinsen sehen

Das Highlight für mich war mein Abflug 300m nach dem Start nach der  Kollision mit einem Hund....

Schade dass das keiner gefilmt hat, hoffentlich war das dem Herrchen und dem Hund eine Lehre


----------



## MTBmarkoT (27. Mai 2013)

Ich war unmittelbar hinter DIR.
Warum der Typ da spazieren gehen musste?!?
Dem Hund tats auf jeden auch nicht gut.


----------



## ragazza (27. Mai 2013)

eine sehr schöne Veranstaltung, die einen festen Platz in unserer
Jahresplanung bekommen wird.
Man fühlt sich in der familiären Atmosphäre sehr wohl, eine tolle Orga,
herzlichen Dank.
Meine Süsse konnte ihre und ich meine zwei Runden sturzfrei abspulen, es hat Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich ständig das Gefühl hatte in einem Bachbett zu fahren 

Gruß aus dem Süden


----------



## MTBmarkoT (27. Mai 2013)

Wir kommen auch wieder


----------



## MTBmarkoT (28. Mai 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo schon BILDER????


----------



## tzmtb (31. Mai 2013)

Leider noch keine Bilder gefunden. Nur einen kleinen Text als Nachbereitung.
http://mtb-tabarz.de/


----------

